# Five Folding Knives For Left Handed EDC



## Hawk2014




----------



## Beach Kowboy

Good post.. Especially cause I'm a lefty!


----------



## inceptor

it's getting easier to find left handed knives. Thank goodness!


----------



## Montana Rancher

quite wasting my time


----------



## Slippy

Montana Rancher said:


> quite wasting my time


hmmmmmmm? Never mind.


----------



## AquaHull

Even righties should appreciate folders for lefties. 

If you have to ask why, you're way behind the curve.


----------



## Slippy

AquaHull said:


> Even righties should appreciate folders for lefties.
> 
> If you have to ask why, you're way behind the curve.


You are correct sir. Since I was a young boy I practiced and worked to become as ambidextrous as possible. Born a rightie, my goal was to be as good with my left hand as I was with my right. From sports; throwing, batting, shooting etc I tried to work my left handedness as much as possible. Never got as good as I wanted and certainly with shooting, I am limited by being right-eyed. But its fun to throw a football left handed nearly as good as I can righthanded, most people are amazed at it.

Try wiping your backside with your off hand (with TP of course!) and you'll find how difficult doing something with your non dominant hand is. I've often felt that lefties were at a disadvantage in certain areas. Good info on the knives.


----------



## AquaHull

I carry a pistol on my strongside,and a blade on my weakside, and vice-versa.


----------



## pharmer14

Southpaw knives??? 

I'm pumped at learning about these... now if I can just track down some left handed underwear and scissors.... oh, and a way to write across a page without smearing everything with the outside of my hand...


----------



## Arizona Infidel

Benchmade with the AXIS lock are ambidextrous.
I recommend the mini barrage. Cut my finger with it just this morning.


----------



## Slippy

Fastest way to the Show (MLB) Left handed hitting / Right Handed throwing Catcher with good wheels!


----------



## dannydefense

Slippy said:


> hmmmmmmm? Never mind.


Was there a time when he contributed? I can't even remember now.


----------



## dannydefense

PS, fixed blades have always been ambidextrous. Carry a sword.


----------

